# R.I.P.S Random acts of fabrication



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We've been very busy over the last couple of weeks and I thought you guys might be interested to see some of the things we have made here.

700hp 50 liter self contained fuel system, foam filled with level guage and safety cover:


















Fuel system in loving memory of Jan Erik for his R33 GTR:


















R33 catch tank/washer bottle combo:









R34 catch tank only:









R33 RB25det Plenim kit with billet 80mm throttle body:









As you can see, there are no set designs, nothing is mass produced, its all custom/bespoke and each part is hand made for each individual customer.

Rob


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

awesome stuff 
Wish i could weld like that. :smokin:


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

beautiful, all of it.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

As usual Rob,just awesome.


----------



## Devil GTR (Apr 15, 2007)

i like the R34 oil catch can and i wish one day i have one like this....:chuckle:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rob,on these parts everybody can clearly see youre passion for these cars:smokin:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Devil GTR said:


> i like the R34 oil catch can and i wish one day i have one like this....:chuckle:


You can, the one in the pic is available right now for nzd795 delivered. :squintdan


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Works of art


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

Thats my Mazda fuel cell at the top, looks awesome Rob, can't wait to get it over here and start plumbing it all in. As usual very very impressed at the quality and care taken. Top man!


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Makes me want to cry...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Works of art, theres not many tuners (if any) in this country that self produce custom work to that standard. Absolute quality and if i am correct 795nzd works out at roughly 300 quid, not exactly extortionate for workmanship of that quality. How much is the one for the R33


----------



## P20SPD (Aug 5, 2003)

AntGTR said:


> Thats my Mazda fuel cell at the top, looks awesome Rob, can't wait to get it over here and start plumbing it all in. As usual very very impressed at the quality and care taken. Top man!


Would you mind telling me how much its cost, as i am interested in that myself.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

That's some engineering passion for you...  Love you're work Rob


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Stunning work Rob. Quite a talent you have there 

I still want that R34GTR catch tank, just not yet as I can't afford the pennies just yet... Will come to you when the time is right.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

MIKEGTR said:


> Works of art, theres not many tuners (if any) in this country that self produce custom work to that standard. Absolute quality and if i am correct 795nzd works out at roughly 300 quid, not exactly extortionate for workmanship of that quality. How much is the one for the R33


Thanks, the R33 combo washer bottle/catch tank is usually $795 + shipping.
We don't have many 'set designs' so our prices vary on each job depending on the final product, we are happy to customise a product with engraving, polishing, paint, anodising etc and the customer can chose exactly what they want and we'll make it just like that.

I'll get some pictures of Jan Erik's fuel system in the car shortly, I'm very happy with the way its turned out.

Rob


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Top quality work*

The tribute piece is stunning.:bowdown1:

But the thread title. Marvellous.:thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

RIPs fabrication is second to none, the quality and craftsmanship is absolutely astounding, I know because I have quite a few bits custom made from Rob along with the RB30 he built for me. I can safely say that no tuner in the U.K can make these bespoke parts and be competitive with RIPs pricing. That's why my custom went to N.Z. Rob I am seriously thinking about the GT42....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Speaking of big turbo's, here's a manifold we are making for the 240z to mount a new GT45 1200hp turbo, there's alot of time in each tube to ensure perfect flow and merge of all the runners:





[/

[URL=http://imageshack.us]

Rob


----------



## JulesS14200 (Sep 6, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Speaking of big turbo's, here's a manifold we are making for the 240z to mount a new GT45 1200hp turbo, there's alot of time in each tube to ensure perfect flow and merge of all the runners:
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Just, wow :bowdown1:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Exaust is cool, Might be a tad loud! LOL!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Rob,will you adopt me.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Not sure what happened to that last pic, but here it is again.







[/URL][/IMG]

We thought we might run the exhaust like that to give jet propulsion as well as we tended to head to the left part way down the strip, also with that last guy getting killed by a turbine wheel I think there'l be new rules that you have to exit upwards or to the rear downwards not straight out horizontal like before.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> also with that last guy getting killed by a turbine wheel I think there'l be new rules that you have to exit upwards or to the rear downwards not straight out horizontal like before.


Yeah that was a bit grizzly, you don't normally think about how much heat the turbine wheel would be holding until something like that happens. I dunno about that exit though - would be a bit worried about trailing you in your left hand lane on the off chance anything managed to escape out there. Should help with the down force, I can't imagine how light it would get in the front heading down that hill!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah the exhaust should help keep the nose down on our downhill tracks, lol.

Exhaust angle does help the big boys (Not saying we are even remotely in that leauge) but I've seen fuelers head towards the same side of the track as cylinders that have failed.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Amazing fabrication skills :clap:, how do you even mark the exhaust to cut it to those shapes. Do you use paper cut outs to do the marking.


What happened with the guy who got hit with the turbine wheel, I have not heard that one before.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Fuel system is absolutely stunning Rob! :smokin:

Makes me think i'd better start saving for my winter wish list


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Rob, how on earth do you calculate the profile at the ends of the pipes where they merge? Its mind boggling to look at let alone actually work it out!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Its all just time and lots of it.

When you compare the collector on one of our manifolds to a mass produced HKS or similar, there is no comparison, I was actually quite shocked when I took a look at a HKS manifold for a T51 spl, even the wastegate integration was very poor IMO.

Anyway, its lots of time, lots of love and no comprimise that gets the end results.

Rob


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

very happy with my fuel system, oil catch/washer tank and rad overflow:bowdown1:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Al_Star said:


> very happy with my fuel system, oil catch/washer tank and rad overflow:bowdown1:


Dont be shy now let us all see them...


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

best pics ive got at the mo, i should do some proper ones


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Plenty happening this week, lots of orders, here's some progress pix to show what actually goes on inside some of our tanks:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Rob


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

More pics please Rob, I live for this sh1t, your work is a sight to behold, give your self a dam good pat on the back...

How much are the blue brackets, Im after a couple to hold my Bosh o44 fuel pumps in place...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

driftboy said:


> More pics please Rob, I live for this sh1t, your work is a sight to behold, give your self a dam good pat on the back...
> 
> How much are the blue brackets, Im after a couple to hold my Bosh o44 fuel pumps in place...


Lots more pix to come but I can't take credit for all the work done here at R.I.P.S.
I work with all the customers, do alot of the design/testing and build the motors etc but most of the fab work is done by my right hand man Avon.

I don't weld as much as I use to and he has the steadiest hand I have ever seen so I have to leave him to it :clap:

You can have 2 of those 50mm wide brackets in RED, BLUE or SILVER for nzd140 delivered.
I also have 25mm wide in the same style for fuel filters etc for nzd40ea.

If you want a few so you can on-sell some PM me and we can do a deal.

Rob


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Some cracking fabrication there Rob, very impresive. It makes me want to spend some money :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Found a few more bits on various cars here:

Catch tank with FPR and NOS mount:








[/URL][/IMG]

This one is a combined radiator overflow and windscreen washer tank:








[/URL][/IMG]

Re-located power steer fluid tank:








[/URL][/IMG]

Fuse box lid which we can polish or engrave or put a picture on:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

A couple of finished products done today, will do these universal catch tanks with internal baffles, stainless mesh and sump breather fittings on special for 200 pound delivered, 1st in 1st served, paypal is [email protected] (add 4% for fees):








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


Also this R33 RB25 plenim kit with billet 80mm throttle body, cable and fittings etc, 1 time special 500 pound delivered:








[/URL][/IMG]

Rob


----------



## sly33 (Oct 19, 2005)

All GORGEOUS stuff.

Al Star, that is one awesome looking boot!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Al_Star said:


> best pics ive got at the mo, i should do some proper ones




What's that cylinder mounted vertically, the one with the black and red label, is it a power cap?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

really doesnt look like any power cap ive ever seen, but i cant see what it is!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Few more random pictures...

Mid way through a 900hp surge tank kit:








[/[/IMG]

R34 catch tank, R32 catch tank, universal surge tank which can be suitable for 450,700,900 or 1400hp with different combinations of pump/s: 








[/URL][/IMG]

Rob


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

thats a nice 900hp suge tank system there rob 

wonder who that belongs to hehe


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

You can have 2 of those 50mm wide brackets in RED, BLUE or SILVER for nzd140 delivered.
I also have 25mm wide in the same style for fuel filters etc for nzd40ea.

If you want a few so you can on-sell some PM me and we can do a deal.

Rob[/QUOTE]

Hi Rob,

Sorry for the late reply...

Rite ok il take x2 of each of the 2 brackets then please...

Il pm you now...

Si...


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Rob.
Are those filters the vent to atmo ?
"I love the smell off napalm in the morning"
Fabrication is as ever par exellance !
cheers cokey


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

cokey said:


> Are those filters the vent to atmo ? cheers cokey


Yeah we've done all our catch tanks like this and they work great.
I've never had anyone comment on smell and in my own cars I've never noticed anything either.

I'm not keen on running hoses under the car cause if you get a slight pump of oil come out and it gets under the tyres she's all on!!

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

How do you take payment for the pump/filter brackets?

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Paypal is probably easiest for small items like this [email protected] 

How many do you want of each (there's 25mm wide and 50mm wide) and red, blue or silver 

Rob


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Yeah we've done all our catch tanks like this and they work great.
> I've never had anyone comment on smell and in my own cars I've never noticed anything either.
> 
> I'm not keen on running hoses under the car cause if you get a slight pump of oil come out and it gets under the tyres she's all on!!
> ...


OOps sorry Rob , Im on the lager this time !
I thought they were surge tanks/petrol.
I best crack open another tinnie eh ?
Cokey


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

cokey said:


> OOps sorry Rob , Im on the lager this time !
> I thought they were surge tanks/petrol.
> I best crack open another tinnie eh ?
> Cokey


Lol, yeah drink up boy!! The ones without the red filters are fuel surge tanks :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## rb26r32 (Sep 5, 2008)

looking good rob 
awesome work


----------



## Stage A (Sep 5, 2008)

*Tate Modern*

Have you considered exhibiting at an ART GALLERY. Tate Modern springs to mind, there's enough of your stuff in the UK, after all. If Damien Hurst/Tracey Emmen can do it, then you can, after all, yours is actually art!!!!!

Rob/Avon don't ever retire!! Please.

Am saving so I can start my private collection!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here's a couple more items finished

R32 GTR catch tank:







[/URL][/IMG]

Jan Eriks fuel system in the car finished:







[/URL][/IMG]

Jan Eriks engine in, exhaust side:







[/URL][/IMG]

Hand made exhaust manifold for 8 second street RB30 with GT45:







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Hand formed inlet plenim proven on 8 second street RB30:







[/URL][/IMG]


Rob


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

OH MY GOD!


----------



## Rockon (Jan 28, 2006)

A super job on the car Rob is doing in memory of my brother, hard to put words on it. Dont think it can get any better than this 

Its also hard to put words on how nice Rob has been and how easy he has made it for me. Cant wait to get the car on the road


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Again, lovely work....
Bizzarely upon fitting my own RIPS catch tank to my R32GTR I have been experiencing some stalling issues. I have plugged up all necessary pipes and while this has made some difference, it has not erradicated it.
Any ideas??

TT


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Mmmmmm, strange, First tim eI have had someone have that happen.

Are you sure you have removed the pcv valve and blocked where it was?

Maybe there's something to do with altered signals to your afm if you still have some of that recirc plumbing there?

I'm sure some others might be able to give you more things to check also but it seems something is still open or not bypassed quite right,

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Been a bit more happen in the last few days:

R34 GTT catch tank/washer combo:







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Universal 900hp fuel system/surge tank:







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Lots more cool stuff comming up in the next few weeks, will keep the thread topped up with pix,

Rob


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

wow mate my 900 system looks fabulous all nice and shiney god i will have to keep it looking like that when it arrives


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

*my beautifull catch tank*

well guys ive just recieved my catch tank its the one in the pictures r34gtt,
i had it specially made as the greddy one looks a bit naff (i know it does the job) but i wanted something special,and thats exactly what i got,its superb
and the welds are a work of art im well happy and i will be buying more bits from rob at rips.



cheers simon


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Bit more happening over the last week or so with the 240z:








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Should be starting her up today and getting on the dyno for some checks and adjustments.

Rob


----------



## AntGTR (Feb 8, 2007)

Once again Rob, WOW, looks amazing as usual, can't wait to get my tank fitted into the mazda!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

How did the dyno turn out Rob?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

freakazoid3 said:


> How did the dyno turn out Rob?


Havn't been on yet but hoping for about 500whp at 2 bar with NOS, :thumbsup:


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Good stuff Rob!

Just out of curiosity, do you still build "Off-The-Shelf" Dry Sump systems?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

kaneda said:


> Good stuff Rob!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do you still build "Off-The-Shelf" Dry Sump systems?


I don't do universal dry sump kits, there's too many variables.
I could supply a sump, pump, mount, front damper with drive, belt, guides, tank and specialised fittings etc but you'd have to make your own lines etc once everything is where you want it.

There's alot of money's worth of parts and although most guys consider the "good" points of having a dry sump street motor there are also down sides.

E-mail me if your serious about doing something,

Rob


----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

*Hi Rob...*

only just found this thread. Seen loads of stunning bits i want lol.
Still after one of your awesome RB30's so im going to have to get in touch with you about what i want and how much its going to cost. regards. Neil


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

No worries, I have alot more new fabrication I should really add to this thread when I get a chance, we've had some real cool things to make lately,

Rob


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Could you make me lamp with Skyline parts for the living room?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> Could you make me lamp with Skyline parts for the living room?


Can't see why not but not something I'd really thought of doing before, do you mean engine parts or something large with body parts?

Rob


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Something with turbo's and parts that represent a Skyline.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> Something with turbo's and parts that represent a Skyline.


PM me with a budget and I'll have a think about what I could do for you.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here's a few more things we've made recently with some of it made to order, some of it made for stock and for sale:

R33 or R34 GTR fuse box lid: SOLD


R33 1400hp fuel system: SOLD


R33 radiator overflow bottle: SOLD


R33 or R34 GTR fuse box lid nzd675incl shipping (add nzd100 for polish):


R33 or R34 GTR fuse box lid, custom engraved: SOLD


Universal surge tanks with pre-filter (single or twin pump) nzd695incl shipping:


R33 or R34 radiator overflow bottle nzd775incl shipping (add nzd125 for polish):


R33 GTR ABS heat sheild with mounting kit nzd775incl shipping:


I'll add a few more items shortly, if you see anything you want, e-mail me, if you want something done a little or alot different, no problem.

Rob


----------



## Scott T (Aug 26, 2009)

any new stuff to show us? would love some of the things you've shown already but need to save for an rb30 1st. would have ordered one by now but couldn't bring myself to sell my other car so I have to be patient and leave the skyline in the garage a little longer. really like the catch tanks you do and would also like a hard pipe kit made to suit factory turbos similiar to the nismo type one, also a plenum and sump but one thing at a time.


----------

